# $7,600 klon....really???



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





I am not a pedal user but....how is this possible


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

How much should it be?


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

$7600 firm AND buyer pays shipping lol.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Yep, over 10k is the upper end.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Alan Small said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


It's possible because, at a certain point, music gear stops being music gear, and becomes real estate.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have 20 of those out in the barn.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There's one born every minute.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd buy a Chinese copy before I bought that. It's past being a pedal, and now into speculation. 

I would remind people of the NFT craze.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

It is a tad high, reverb listings for the non horsie seem to float between 5-6k, the Horsie version seems to go around the 6-9k. Id just buy a Klone if you really want a Klon.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Man, how good can they really sound? I would rather buy a great amp like Matchless for that price????


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Man, how good can they really sound? I would rather buy a great amp like Matchless for that price????


Depends who you ask. 

we all know some things are bought to have, not for form or function.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

When you stop paying for a pedal and start paying for prestige, the price is really rather arbitrary. Lucky enough to have one, that's great. Have enough money or desire to own one, you have the ability.

......want a pedal that makes some pretty nifty sounds, you are probably going to look elsewhere.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I mean we've seen higher prices than that already haven't we? Like that doesn't shock me so there must have been a few in that balpark. Just stop being surprised, yes the shit is insane, we've estabished that in countless threads on the topic; move on.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Man, how good can they really sound? I would rather buy a great amp like Matchless for that price????


And if you bought directly from Bill, he would want to know what amp/s you would potentially be using it with, and discourage purchase if he thought it wouldn't complement the amp. Like I have to keep saying, that pedal has no "sound" of its own. It was intended/designed to make tube amps sound good when they break up. That said, I would assume that anyone who has $7600 just lying around to spend on pedals would likely have something a little better than a Frontman15 or a Rage 158 as their principal amp.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Rage 158


I'm planning to turn my Rage 158 into a head!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> I'm planning to turn my Rage 158 into a head!!


That can work. Consider replacing the stock TDA2040 power chip with a TDA2050 for a couple more watts, and the 4 clipping diodes with a pair of LEDs for a hotter preamp output. That, and a properly-designed cab with a 4 ohm 12" speaker might make a nice amp. Not exactly _improved_ by a Klon, but nice nonetheless.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

7600$ for a pedal...market is definitely cooling down


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Just wait until OCD's are that much!!!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Gosh, how did we make guitar music before the Klon Centaur came around? 
And to think, many years ago I was in contact with Bill to send me two. It was going to be a 3 month wait and they were a collosal 330USD each - for a damn boost!!. Whoa!! I ultimately was short on money and took a pass. A couple months later he closed up the hand wired Centaur shop.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

mhammer said:


> And if you bought directly from Bill, he would want to know what amp/s you would potentially be using it with, and discourage purchase if he thought it wouldn't complement the amp. Like I have to keep saying, that pedal has no "sound" of its own. It was intended/designed to make tube amps sound good when they break up. That said, I would assume that anyone who has $7600 just lying around to spend on pedals would likely have something a little better than a Frontman15 or a Rage 158 as their principal amp.



But but...but whatabout the Peavey Decade!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tomee2 said:


> But but...but whatabout the Peavey Decade!!
> 
> View attachment 436014
> View attachment 436015


wtf is wrong with the world.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> wtf is wrong with the world.


No kidding!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tomee2 said:


> No kidding!!


Call me crazy... but that chart right there is why I laugh so hard at the internet and world in general. Clearly some somebody bought/used one, then the peddlers got on board claiming how amazing and fantastic this POS amp that you couldn't sell for scrap 10 minutes ago is and all of a sudden people climb all over their mothers to get it.

It's still the same shitty amp it ever was...

People are so fickle when it comes to being drug around by the hand and told what they like.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Mark Brown said:


> Call me crazy... but that chart right there is why I laugh so hard at the internet and world in general. Clearly some somebody bought/used one, then the peddlers got on board claiming how amazing and fantastic this POS amp that you couldn't sell for scrap 10 minutes ago is and all of a sudden people climb all over their mothers to get it.
> 
> It's still the same shitty amp it ever was...
> 
> People are so fickle when it comes to being drug around by the hand and told what they like.


It was Josh Homme. He used one of those for the guitar and for the bass on "No One Knows." He demonstrated in in a video, and prices went skyward.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> Call me crazy... but that chart right there is why I laugh so hard at the internet and world in general. Clearly some somebody bought/used one, then the peddlers got on board claiming how amazing and fantastic this POS amp that you couldn't sell for scrap 10 minutes ago is and all of a sudden people climb all over their mothers to get it.
> 
> It's still the same shitty amp it ever was...
> 
> People are so fickle when it comes to being drug around by the hand and told what they like.


I think it comes down to one sort of well known guitar player saying they used it on a recording…. 1.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rollin Hand said:


> It was Josh Homme. He used one of those for the guitar and for the bass on "No One Knows." He demonstrated in in a video, and prices went skyward.


I think there's already someone making a Decade pedal ….


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Rollin Hand said:


> It was Josh Homme. He used one of those for the guitar and for the bass on "No One Knows." He demonstrated in in a video, and prices went skyward.


Thanks for clearing that up. I dont know who the hell that is, so I don't think I'll be tracking one down any time soon 

Any gear can sound great, ok MOST, gear can sound great. There isn't some trick or magic. It is just a combination of right things for the right sound.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's one for $50 less:









Klon Centaur S/N 329 Gold Longtail | Amps & Pedals | Calgary | Kijiji


Original owner - purchased direct from Klon/Bill Finnegan in the '90s. I don't have the original box, manual, receipt info etc. anymore. A few small chips/blemishes. (see pics - I can send more pics as requested to anyone seriously interested) Open to reasonable offers Thank you!




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> I dont know who the hell that is


he was in queen.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

..


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

And, here it is being put to use.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Mark Brown said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I dont know who the hell that is, so I don't think I'll be tracking one down any time soon
> 
> Any gear can sound great, ok MOST, gear can sound great. There isn't some trick or magic. It is just a combination of right things for the right sound.












This is my bench amp. My mom bought it for her guitar 17 years ago and left it in the garage for 7 years. She asked if I want it rather than throwing it out. It sounds amazing with acoustic, electric or bass. It sounds great for a keyboard, I’ve it in a staircase with a Boss RV and then mic’d it for a wet channel. It’s a great platform to test pedals. It’s chorus sounds exactly like an echoplex on minimum settings. It’s definitely in the same weirdly useful categories as a Peavey Decade lol. But what they both have in common is that they are worth less than nothing. They actually cost money to transport to the second hand store.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


Just wait until you guys find out what people spend on watches, cars and houses.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Always12AM said:


> View attachment 436066
> 
> 
> This is my bench amp. My mom bought it for her guitar 17 years ago and left it in the garage for 7 years. She asked if I want it rather than throwing it out. It sounds amazing with acoustic, electric or bass. It sounds great for a keyboard, I’ve it in a staircase with a Boss RV and then mic’d it for a wet channel. It’s a great platform to test pedals. It’s chorus sounds exactly like an echoplex on minimum settings. It’s definitely in the same weirdly useful categories as a Peavey Decade lol. But what they both have in common is that they are worth less than nothing. They actually cost money to transport to the second hand store.


I bought one for $25. Decent chorus. I gave the amp to my son.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

mhammer said:


> I bought one for $25. Decent chorus. I gave the amp to my son.


Maybe one day a guy who plays in a band with a guy who was in Nirvana will say he used it on a song and we’ll he sitting on a winning lottery ticket!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Some ask what's wrong with the world? Well, I can't answer that but around here, maybe 10 years back, there was a Fender Frontman 15 amp posted every couple of weeks on KiJiJi for about a couple of years or so. The guy wanted $600 and insisted low ballers would be ignored. I tried several times to engage him in discussion to learn what the deal was there but the only response I ever got went along the lines of: the price is the price, take it or leave it.

I know this may astonish you all but I actually chose to leave it. I know, right? Risky move for sure.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

Does this mean my original JHS Klone is worth 3300?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> People are so fickle when it comes to being drug around by the hand and told what they like.


So tell them what they like and then jack up the price. 
If some tik tok influencer can bag her shit and sell it on line then there's money to be made anywhere .. just gotta have an idea ..lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The number 2 Centaur was listed for $500,000 and Bill Finnegan has the number one...2 nest eggs to allow comfortable living.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BMW-KTM said:


> Some ask what's wrong with the world? Well, I can't answer that but around here, maybe 10 years back, there was a Fender Frontman 15 amp posted every couple of weeks on KiJiJi for about a couple of years or so. The guy wanted $600 and insisted low ballers would be ignored. I tried several times to engage him in discussion to learn what the deal was there but the only response I ever got went along the lines of: the price is the price, take it or leave it.
> 
> I know this may astonish you all but I actually chose to leave it. I know, right? Risky move for sure.


Back in the pre-Kijiji days of The Pennysaver, one would regularly see ads for computers by people who just didn't get it. It would be a system that was several generations behind (e.g., a 286) and they'd be trying to sell it for maybe $50 less than the two and a half thousand they bought it for a few years back (depreciation, right?), with the nudge "Great for the kids", ignorant of the fact that kids would require a more advanced system than their parents.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Strung_Out said:


> Does this mean my original JHS Klone is worth 3300?


Probably


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Like I have to keep saying, that pedal has no "sound" of its own. It was intended/designed to make tube amps sound good when they break up.


Considering you understand the circuit better than most here I am surprised at this statement. It has a very carefuylly tuned tone filter section for one thing, and can provide overdrive/distortion. That is by definition 'a sound.' You've previously referred to it as the first purpose built dirty boost IIRC (vs things that were used as dirty boosts but not designed as such); again that is having a sound, or it would be a clean boost.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It clips, yes, but I would dare anyone to hear a recording of one,padded down so that it is JUST the Klon, and not the Klon pushing something, AND be able to identify it, the way one can immediately peg a TS9, or Fuzz Face, or Big Muff, or any of a dozen other drives. It has a sound, but not its OWN sound...because it wasn't supposed to.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> Probably


… but actually? I love that pedal but…


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Strung_Out said:


> … but actually? I love that pedal but…


No.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

RBlakeney said:


> No.





RBlakeney said:


> No.


Way to get my hopes up and then ruin them @RBlakeney !


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

I always figured stuff is worth what people are willing to pay for it as per offer and demand, but this one got me curious. I remember the Tube Screamer mania back in the day, but this is ridiculous. A BROKEN one sold for $2800 US on eBay last month. I don't know much about pedals and I figured someone could reverse-engineer and build one from scratch for less, then I saw the gunk they put on the circuit to hide it. That must make repairing one fairly difficult. I think it's a huge risk to invest in something made of fallible electronic components. I understand the value of vintage instruments resides in aged woods and classic specs, or vintage amps in superior manufacturing techniques and materials, but electronic components never age well and this pedal is pretty much unrepairable when it breaks (but apparently still worth thousands). 8000 of the originals were made until production stopped in 2008, so they are not that scarce or that old to command such prices. I guess I am not getting this. There must be some magic pixie dust in those germanium diodes.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

lot's of videos out there proving you can get the exact same sound from clones for a fraction of the price,


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Permanent Waves said:


> I always figured stuff is worth what people are willing to pay for it as per offer and demand, but this one got me curious. I remember the Tube Screamer mania back in the day, but this is ridiculous. A BROKEN one sold for $2800 US on eBay last month. I don't know much about pedals and I figured someone could reverse-engineer and build one from scratch for less, then I saw the gunk they put on the circuit to hide it. That must make repairing one fairly difficult. I think it's a huge risk to invest in something made of fallible electronic components. I understand the value of vintage instruments resides in aged woods and classic specs, or vintage amps in superior manufacturing techniques and materials, but electronic components never age well and this pedal is pretty much unrepairable when it breaks (but apparently still worth thousands). 8000 of the originals were made until production stopped in 2008, so they are not that scarce or that old to command such prices. I guess I am not getting this. There must be some magic pixie dust in those germanium diodes.


The originals were exceptionally well-made, which was part of why they got the reputation they did. "Name" players would buy several, and leave one with the rig in storage for the South American tours, another for the stored rigs for European tours, another for the west coast, and one for the east coast. They would depend on them because they were built to *be* dependable, and not break down, no matter how many times they were flung into the back of a truck. The epoxy coating was simply to protect the IP of the only product Bill had, for as long as the IP was protectable. And yes, I suppose it would be difficult to repair...if these things ever needed it. But having had two boards in my possession, I wish *everything* was this well made. I can only surmise that the "broken" one was deliberately tampered with, and did not break down from normal use.

If 8000 were produced in a year, then price would likely reflect only quality and scarcity. Bill's production methods resulted in long waits, and the resale prices they began commanding were a function of impatience synergizing with reputation and next-big-thinginess.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I'm not sure what pedal out there I'm more tired of hearing about, the Klon or the KoT.

I'd honestly rather see a Tubescreamer comeback at this point. 

Never played a Klon circuit or a Timmy for that matter. I should give them a chance at some point. 

Old man yells at cloud type thing? Haha.

If someone wanted to pay me $7k for a pedal, I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Steve aka kojack (4 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> Back in the pre-Kijiji days of The Pennysaver, one would regularly see ads for computers by people who just didn't get it. It would be a system that was several generations behind (e.g., a 286) and they'd be trying to sell it for maybe $50 less than the two and a half thousand they bought it for a few years back (depreciation, right?), with the nudge "Great for the kids", ignorant of the fact that kids would require a more advanced system than their parents.


Then you have Apple Mac idiots who think their computers are some how magical and immune to price drops. I sold my POS garbage 2007 macbook for 450 dollars. It did not even have access to the internet anymore. Apple blocked safari and Google stopped supporting Chrome. Basically it was a ugly white paperweight. I traded some gear some dozen years ago and it was in the package. I have a windows pc from the same era I have now, still runs current build windows 10 and does everything you want to do. However, I could not get 100 dollars for that machine, while the apple lemming will shell out hundreds on a worthless heap. Gotta love it! Soon be time to sell my son's old iPhone 4. Should get a few hundred for that too now.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Derek_T said:


> 7600$ for a pedal...market is definitely cooling down


I was watching a video on YouTube last night(JHS pedals), it was a blind test, they used an original tube screamer, original Rat and original Klon. They compared these pedals to the Amazon clones and the listener being tested was able to guess 1 out of the 3 correctly. The tube screamer was guessed correctly, the other two the listener guessed the Amazon clones were the originals


----------



## Steve aka kojack (4 mo ago)

Vally said:


> I was watching a video on YouTube last night(JHS pedals), it was a blind test, they used an original tube screamer, original Rat and original Klon. They compared these pedals to the Amazon clones and the listener being tested was able to guess 1 out of the 3 correctly. The tube screamer was guessed correctly, the other two the listener guessed the Amazon clones were the originals


I love those types of videos. The other great ones are modeling amps vs the "real deal" and things like Epiphone vs Gibson, squier vs fender. They are all so good now, you can buy inexpensive gear and get great tone and use!


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

There's always this instead : https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804455383567.html










After half a year's hard work, the overloaded effect device cloned by the studio finally met with the brothers. Of course, this time it still follows the studio's consistent style, the original clone, the original clone.


In fact, everyone should know about this equipment, but I will still introduce this equipment in a few words here. This equipment belongs to the mass-produced centaurs designed by the old man, and of course belongs to the authentic blood of the serious centaurs. From the selection of original parts, the appearance The design and the characteristics of the timbre are definitely the best choice for brothers who want the timbre of the people!


The original cloned red horse in our studio is absolutely guaranteed. The device, appearance, function, and the most important tone are almost the same as the original red horse. The tone can reach about 98% of the original. You can compare with the original! This device must be powered by 9V inside negative and outside positive. Never try other voltages.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

paraedolia said:


> There's always this instead : https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804455383567.html
> 
> View attachment 442643
> 
> ...


BEST!


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a klon in trade yesterday.

I let the first one I had go in order to make a trade about a decade ago.. and I still have the guitar, but I've always missed it, so when I had a chance to grab it I did.

Does a centura sound just as good? Perhaps.. but it's still not the real deal.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

terminalvertigo said:


> I got a klon in trade yesterday.
> 
> I let the first one I had go in order to make a trade about a decade ago.. and I still have the guitar, but I've always missed it, so when I had a chance to grab it I did.
> 
> Does a centura sound just as good? Perhaps.. but it's still not the real deal.


There us always something special about the something special, even if everything else is exactly the same.

But does yours make people "feesick"


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

paraedolia said:


> There's always this instead : https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804455383567.html
> 
> View attachment 442643
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering ordering one of these.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> I'm seriously considering ordering one of these.


Please, please!
I have to know.


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark Brown said:


> Please, please!
> I have to know.


Lay you odds it's a tubescreamer in a red box


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

paraedolia said:


> Lay you odds it's a tubescreamer in a red box


1:1?

I'll throw 20 on it 
Mostly for the sport!

I suspect you are correct, or close enough.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> Please, please!
> I have to know.


I already have a KTR which I put away when the internet decided they were worth $1k and my toddler decided he loves guitar pedals. If this was a good Klone I'd buy it for the laugh and use it until little dude becomes a little more tame. But at that price point if it sucks you've flushed $100 down the toilet


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Okay Player said:


> I already have a KTR which I put away when the internet decided they were worth $1k and my toddler decided he loves guitar pedals. If this was a good Klone I'd buy it for the laugh and use it until little dude becomes a little more tame. But at that price point if it sucks you've flushed $100 down the toilet


you could get in on the stakes with me and paraedolia 

It has to suck.... I think? The buring question is just how bad!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Mark Brown said:


> you could get in on the stakes with me and paraedolia
> 
> It has to suck.... I think? The buring question is just how bad!


I mean, let's be honest. It's not like the circuit is a secret, so on theory it should be at least a decent Klone.

For reference, I've played a bunch of Klones and have been able to get the sounds I like my Klon for our of them even though they aren't identical throughout the range of their controls. My concern with super, terrific Centaur is that like was mentioned it's like a tube screamer or something else entirely different.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The NUX version: How did we develop NUX Horseman Overdrive? (Tribute to Klon Centaur)


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's another Klone with a sense of humour








Acorn Amplifiers Another Fking Klon Klone


The Acorn Klon Klone serves up all the delicious transparent overdrive you'd expect, with the addition of a little higher gain/breakup than your standard Klon. It also has a bass toggle which adds another level of sonic adjustment. Despite the snarky title this pedal is no joke




bighouseguitars.com


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Yup, some folks will buy a Dimarzio Evolution pickup because they want Steve Vai's tone or get a Tube Sceamer because of SRV or get an old Univibe to sound like Jimi Hendrix.
Many people don't understand that they are more factors involved to get the tone of certain artists .

The price for Klons, Tube Screamers are outrageous .
A guy that I know got a GFS " Green Meanie " pedal, that surpassed his beloved Tube Screamer and it cost less than $ 70.00 USD .
Just like they are better, more consistent sounding quality Univibe clones than my original Univibes that I own .


----------



## BlackCharvel87 (3 mo ago)

i think the new Warm Audio clone of this will be enough for me... i'll save the other $7400 for other things
the funny thing is i've never had any interest in the Klon. in fact, most of my interest in overdrive and distortion pedals has gone away since i got my 5150iii head and have as little or as much gain as I want.... 
i'll take modulation pedals, delay pedals, and strange effects before i look at an OD pedal these days


----------

